# Penn US Senators



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I keep stripping the anti-reverse parts out. Replaced parts twice, disappointed with the poor design. Any long term fix for this problem?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Give Keith a call, if anyone knows it would be him..
I‘ll see if I can find his number.

850-712 sixteen fifty


----------

